# Mesh Lid



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a mesh lid for a 15gal tank?

Thanks


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

any reptile shop


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> any reptile shop


thanks!

now to find a reptile shop


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> thanks!
> 
> now to find a reptile shop


You could try that place in Vaughn mills... i cant remember that name.. they have a reptile section.

PJs Pets has a reptile section with screen lids.

When I had my lizard, it's where i got it . If they don't have in stock, I am sure they will order one for you.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

arktixan said:


> You could try that place in Vaughn mills... i cant remember that name.. they have a reptile section.
> 
> PJs Pets has a reptile section with screen lids.
> 
> When I had my lizard, it's where i got it . If they don't have in stock, I am sure they will order one for you.


cool I'll give Vaughan Mills a try.

Thanks


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It's not difficult to make one. You can buy fibreglas window screen at most hardware stores, and frame it with wood or plastic.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

bae said:


> It's not difficult to make one. You can buy fibreglas window screen at most hardware stores, and frame it with wood or plastic.


That works too


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

They should have them at most Big Als too. I think they'd have them at PetSmart too.


----------

